# Vostok "mini Metro"



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is it me or is that a "Mini Metro" on the dial of this Vostok?

live auction, pic without permission, seller not know to me


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> Is it me or is that a "Mini Metro" on the dial of this Vostok?
> 
> live auction, pic without permission, seller not know to me


It does look like it, I think it's a Lada though!!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah, Lada Samara if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Shurik (Oct 16, 2006)

According to me it s a Lada 110


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's probably a Lada, but also looks like a Pug 205


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

It's a Tavria, built by Zaz in the 1980s.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well spotted Glen the grill badge on the Zaz does match the one above 6 on the watch.

That Zaz reminds me of something, what is it a copy of, it's bugging me? Talbot Horizon?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

pg tips said:


> That Zaz reminds me of something, what is it a copy of, it's bugging me? Talbot Horizon?


I was thinking a Talbot Samba (3 doors)?


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Ah the samba! That's it, thanks Robert


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

My sister had one in 1983 (A-reg I think) - you had to get up speed before you reached a hill so you could get to the top.

I had a Sunbeam Ti and my brother had a Sunbeam Ti and a Sunbeam Lotus - which were great fun.

They made cars from one end of the scale to the other.

Anyway, back to Russian watches ......


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

My god!

When I think european cars I tend to think Jaguar, Astin Martin and the Italian stuff. I forget what horrible rattle traps came out of certain other areas. Make my old rides; the Royale Monaco, the Honda Civic and the (gasp) Saturn, seem quite nice by comparison!









--Charlie (Elantra driver, currently.)

(...weren't we discussing watches at some point?)



Seamaster73 said:


> It's a Tavria, built by Zaz in the 1980s.


Jezuz! That thing looks like it's gone feral!

Make sure you've had your shots before you approach!

(however, paint it white and it could pass for my old Civic!)

--Charlie


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

C.W. said:


> My god!
> 
> (...weren't we discussing watches at some point?)
> 
> --Charlie


Nah I was discussing cars









Your right Charlie Europe did produce some crap!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Anyone remember the Austin Princess?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes I do! nightmare of a car, assuming you mean the wedge of cheese one from the mid to late 70's! They all seemed to be bright green or orange to me with those tacky vinyl roofs!


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> > Oh my God I had one of those, truly, truly bad car


So bad it was Car of The Year (1979)!


----------

